# Gezeichnete Figur umwandeln



## Ymaster (10. November 2008)

Hallo,

Da mir hier immer sehr gut geholfen wurde, wende ich mich mal wieder mit einer Frage an euch:
Da ich gern mit Photoshop CS3 ein paar (Anime-) Wallpaper erstellen möchte, nehme ich die Figurenvorlagen aus eingescannten Mangas. Da die Farben logischerweise nicht sehr satt sind möchte ich diese ersetzen. Prinzipiell geht es vor allem darum die Verscheidenen Beleuchtungs- und Graustufenunterschiede beizubehalten. (siehe angehängtes Beispiel)
Im Beispiel möchte ich das schwarze Cape eben mit einem satten Schwarz mit leicht metalischen Glanz ersetzen.

Meine erste Idee war es über die Farbtonersetung zu gehen. Da aber alles in Graustufen ist, funktioniert das aber leider nicht.
Ich könnte natürlich mit brute force einfach alles per Zoom, Einzelnen Markierungen und Füllwerkzeugen einfärben. Ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es oft bessere Lösungen gibt und frage daher lieber nochmal nach. 

Habe ich mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt und kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben?

MfG Y


----------



## ink (10. November 2008)

Moin
Hier eignet sich die "Selektive Farbkorrektur".
Bild -> Anpassungen -> Selektive Farbkorrektur (destruktiv)
oder
Ebenenansicht -> dort den Schwarz/weißen Kreis anklicken -> Selektive Farbkorrektur
(Dann wird eine neue Ebene erstellt die auf die darunterliegenden Ebenen funktioniert
(dies kannst du dann jederzeit ändern))

Dort kannst du die Farben einzeln bearbeiten ohne das andere beeinträchtigt werden.

mfg


----------

